# Apple ID, iCloud, partage familial.. dans le cadre d'une start-up



## enolin (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
je vais rejoindre une petite entreprise où pour l'instant, le responsable travaille avec ses outils Apple (Macbook Air, iPhone) privés, mais avec une adresse e-mail professionnelle évidemment.
Je vais le rejoindre et j'utiliserai un Macbook Air de l'entreprise, ainsi qu'un iPhone qui me servira tant pour le privé que pour l'entreprise.
Nous nous demandons comment configurer nos appareils afin d'avoir un Cloud commun, partager nos calendriers, etc.
Faut-il / Est-il possible de créer un Apple ID chacun, au nom de l'entreprise, du stype prénom.nom@entreprise.com ? Ou est-ce que ça doit être obligatoirement un e-mail @iCloud.com ?

D'autre part, comment pourrais-je utiliser mon iPhone pour avoir accès à mon compte Apple (pour avoir accès à mon iCloud avec photos, mais aussi à mon Apple Music par ex.), tout en ayant accès aux dossiers de l'entreprise et au calendrier ? Partage Familial ?

Merci de votre aide la communauté !

Cédric


----------



## ericse (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
iCloud est très orienté "Famille" et à moins que les iDevices soient tous la propriété de l'entreprise, il risque de partager un peu trop...
Je prendrais plutôt un Cloud prévu pour un usage Pro, comme Dropbox, Box ou même Google ou Microsoft


----------



## enolin (16 Janvier 2020)

OK oui, on va essayer Dropbox.
Qu'en est-il de la création d'un Apple ID avec l'adresse mail pro ? Et l'usage de mon iPhone pour les deux besoins (privé et pro) ?


----------



## hercut (16 Janvier 2020)

Comme mentionné déjà, iCloud est un outil pour la famille ...
Après il peut être détourné, mais forcément des contraintes !

iCloud permet aussi de synchroniser les sms sur les appareils ! Et le niveau pro ça devient compliqué.
Une mauvaise manipulation et pouf. Mais ne devrais pas poser de souci si chacun a son propre compte.
Ensuite les achats. Encore une fois tout ce compliqué ici.

Personnellement je n'utiliserai pas iCloud dans un milieu pro, trop de détails a pensé (bien que rien d'alarmant non plus si correctement géré)

La première question a se poser, combien de stockage j'ai besoin pour se cloud.
La second le prix.
Des solutions gratuites offrent entre 2 et 20go.

Si l'admin est capable de gérer un petit serveur, une solution telle que nextcloud via pourquoi pas Yunohost sur un Raspberry sera tout indiqué.
C'est la solution que nous utilisons pour 4 postes. Cela revient à une 100en d'euros le tout.
Tu peux faire aussi une partie (mail/cal/card) via le registnom de domaine qui donc donne droit à ce genre de service souvent.
Et le cloud Sync.com / Tresorit / Pcloud et Kdrive qui vient de sortir !


Enfin pour ta partie perso, je comprends qu'avoir deux téléphones soit compliqué, mais un dicton dit, on ne mélange jamais le perso et le professionnel. Et je suis totalement d’accord avec ça !
Mais encore rien ne t'empêche de le faire en faisant attention.
Donc ton propre compte iCloud sur le téléphone, qui gère donc tes achats et tes contacts/calendrier perso.

Le pro sera aussi géré, mais par une solution externe (icloud, tu peux ajouter plusieurs comptes pour la gestion des Cal/Card)
Ou intégrés dans les outils mit à dispo et donc mélangé d'une certaine manière avec ton perso ... (il n'ya que les contacts ou je n'ai pas trouvé de vraie solution pour différencier)

J'espère avoir réussi à être clair :s

Ah oui et créer un compte icloud avec ton mail pro, je déconseille car demain si tu change de boite et que tu ne penses pas modifier tout ca, c'est compliqué après de changer. Donc iCloud, c'est du perso avec un mail perso !


----------



## enolin (16 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ta répondre très complète !

Je comprends mieux et j'imagine bien que l'utilisation de iCloud ne soit pas nécessaire. Nous voulions en fait simplement trouver une manière simple (nous ne sommes pas des IT) de partager les fichiers de l'entreprise. Elle est pour l'instant toute petite, mais nous souhaitons nous agrandir et voir arriver d'autres employés prochainement.

Pour le Cloud, je ne souhaite pas l'utiliser avec mon mail pro, mais je souhaite dissocier les deux. Je garde toujours mon cloud privé (iCloud et Google Drive) mais j'aimerais accéder au Cloud de la boîte sur le macbook air et sur l'iPhone. J'aimerais connaître la manière la plus pratique de le faire.
Si je comprends bien, il nous suffirait de prendre un Cloud externe à Apple, du genre Dropbox ou ceux que tu cites, et nous n'aurons pas de soucis ?
Et pas besoin d'utiliser les appareils (macbook ou iPhone) avec un ID Apple privé ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2020)

Vous pouvez aussi vous créer votre propre Cloud via un NAS dans la boite cela rester donc privé et sécurisé.


----------



## hercut (16 Janvier 2020)

Pour le partage de fichier et pourquoi pas travail en collaboration tu peux utiliser n'importe quel cloud.
En général ils ont leur propre application, ce qui les rend indépendant d'une certaine manière et que ça soit sur l'iPhone et le Mac.

Attention quand meme, en tant que societe vous avez certainne obligation vis à vis des outils que vous utilisez et surtout si vous stocker des données de client ! RGPD ... Je ne connais pas de solution gratuite RGPD.



enolin a dit:


> Et pas besoin d'utiliser les appareils (macbook ou iPhone) avec un ID Apple privé ?



Je ne comprend pas 
Mais si tu parles d'iCloud, ca n'est pas du tout optimisé pour fonctionner hors environnement Apple.



lepetitpiero a dit:


> Vous pouvez aussi vous créer votre propre Cloud via un NAS dans la boite cela rester donc privé et sécurisé.



C'est ce que je lui ai proposé avec la solution Yunohost et Nexcloud qui a l'avantage d'être totalement libre !
Mais un nas fait la même chose en un peu plus simple, quoi que ...


----------



## ericse (16 Janvier 2020)

enolin a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, il nous suffirait de prendre un Cloud externe à Apple, du genre Dropbox ou ceux que tu cites, et nous n'aurons pas de soucis ?



Pas de soucis, c'est un peu ambitieux comme demande, on a tous des soucis dans la vie    Mais assurément moins de soucis que d'essayer de jongler entre un iCloud perso et un iCloud pro sur les mêmes machines


----------



## enolin (17 Janvier 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Vous pouvez aussi vous créer votre propre Cloud via un NAS dans la boite cela rester donc privé et sécurisé.



Ca me semble effectivement judicieux vis-à-vis des données clients. Vous arrivez à m’expliquer comment fonctionne un NAS et ce qu’il faut acheter et comment s’y connecter sur le lieu de travail et depuis la maison?


----------



## enolin (17 Janvier 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pas de soucis, c'est un peu ambitieux comme demande, on a tous des soucis dans la vie    Mais assurément moins de soucis que d'essayer de jongler entre un iCloud perso et un iCloud pro sur les mêmes machines



Du coup, j’ai l’impression que le seul intérêt pour nous de créer un Apple ID pro est pour les achats d’App qui pourraient être payés via la carte de crédit de la boîte et autorises par le responsable ?
Sinon nous pourrions chacun continuer à utiliser notre propre Apple Id pur les appareils Apple que nous utilisons (?)


----------



## hercut (17 Janvier 2020)

enolin a dit:


> Ça me semble effectivement judicieux vis-à-vis des données clients. Vous arrivez à m’expliquer comment fonctionne un NAS et ce qu’il faut acheter et comment s’y connecter sur le lieu de travail et depuis la maison?


Un NAS est une super solution tout-en-un ! Mais a un cout de départ et nécessite qu'on s'en occupe (à la différence d'une solution cloud) ...
Il faut par contre répondre aux questions que l'on vous pose ... 
Budget mois, annuel ?
Stockage, combien d'espace avez-vous besoin ?
L'utilisation exacte du cloud ?
Quelle connexion avez-vous ? (fibre, VDSL, ADSL ?)

Dans les Nas deux marques dominent le marché : Synology et Qnap (il y a aussi Asus)
Un Nas est ni plus ni moins qu'un Ordinateur avec des améliorations fait sur plusieurs éléments.
Un système d'exploitation différent et optimisé, une gestion de la consommation améliorée, etc.
On achète un NAS, des disques (2 ou 4 ou 6 etc ...)minimums 2 afin de pouvoir avoir une première sécurité de ses données.
Et on installe le tout, c'est relativement simple et bien fait, mais il faut quand même faire attention à certains détails qui rendent très vulnérables les NAS.
De bons tutos sont accessibles sur ce forum (lien direct vers l'un d'eux): https://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/62641-tuto-sécuriser-et-paramétrer-son-routeur-synology/




enolin a dit:


> Du coup, j’ai l’impression que le seul intérêt pour nous de créer un Apple ID pro est pour les achats d’App qui pourraient être payés via la carte de crédit de la boîte et autorises par le responsable ?
> Sinon nous pourrions chacun continuer à utiliser notre propre Apple Id pur les appareils Apple que nous utilisons (?)


iCloud et donc l'appleID sont imbriqués dans le téléphone ce qui fait qu'il est agaçant de jongler entre différents comptes, mais bien sûr faisables ...
Donc oui acheter une application avec le compte de la boite pourquoi pas, mais franchement au prix des applications ...
Sauf cas exceptionnel c'est vraiment chipoter je trouve.

Pour moi c'est un AppleID perso et puis c'est tout.

Pour pouvoir utiliser deux comptes Appstore il faut donc se déconnecter, se reconnecter télécharger, se déconnecter et reconnecter à son compte perso ...
Quand une mise à jour sera demandée sur le compte pro il demandera uniquement le mot de passe.


----------



## enolin (20 Janvier 2020)

L'utilisation du NAS me semble compliquée car je n'y connais rien du tout. Et nous ne sommes que deux pour le moment.

Je n'ai pas compris ce qu'est nextcloud via Yunohost sur un Raspberry... donc c'est vous dire que l'on vient de loin  
J'imagine que pour nous, l'utilisation d'un Cloud basique du type Dropbox ou Google Drive serait plus aisée. Mais j'ai en tous cas compris qu'il ne me serait pas utile ou nécessaire de créer un Apple ID pro, ni d'utiliser iCloud pour notre entreprise.

Pour l'Apple ID pro, ça me semblait utile pour le Macbook car il me faut y installer Word/Excel/PPT. Je suppose qu'il faut utiliser la solution Office365.
Et d'ailleurs j'ai vu que ça incluait un Cloud. Serait-ce une solution ?


----------



## edenpulse (20 Janvier 2020)

Un compte Google Entreprise, où y'a inclus dedans les mails pro, que tu peux utiliser pour te connecter/créer des comptes à des services tiers. Y'a tout ce qui est Google Sheets / Docs etc avec du coup. + un NAS (type synology par exemple pour la simplicité de la chose) 
Pour la suite Office, pas de miracle, faut choper un compte Office365 entreprise et hop.


----------



## hercut (20 Janvier 2020)

L'utilisation du Cloud de Microsoft te fera faire une pierre deux coups.
Mais bon on reste toujours dans cette univers ou les données sont traité ...
L'avantage de chez Microsoft c'est que ton word excel etc seront accessible en ligne.
Et ca t'évite aussi de prendre un second cloud et donc payer encore.

Mais j'ai trouvé que la mise en place du la suite Cloud de Microsoft été assé laborieuse.

Si non tu fais comme moi pour Office (je l'ai au cas ou mais je ne l'utilise pas, pages, number font tres bien le boulot)
Il existe des Clés CD sur le net, c'est légal et ca cout 20€ une fois.


----------



## enolin (20 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Mais j'ai trouvé que la mise en place du la suite Cloud de Microsoft été assé laborieuse.
> 
> Si non tu fais comme moi pour Office (je l'ai au cas ou mais je ne l'utilise pas, pages, number font tres bien le boulot)
> Il existe des Clés CD sur le net, c'est légal et ca cout 20€ une fois.



Je vais voir ce que l'on trouve comme solution pour le Cloud du coup. Nous sommes en Suisse, et j'ai trouvé ça chez un hébergeur local, je pense que ce serait plus sûr de le faire avec une PME de ce genre : https://www.infomaniak.com/fr/kdrive/ 

Pour Office, c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais utilisé Pages ou Number à titre privé, je verrai si j'arrive à le faire pour le pro, et ça nous évitera d'acheter Office 365 éventuellement.

Un grand Merci @hercut pour ton aide jusque là en tous cas, ça m'aide beaucoup!


----------



## hercut (20 Janvier 2020)

J'ai tout chez infomaniak  je ne pourrais que te les recommander.
Nom de domaines avec stockage mail illimité.
Avec ton mail tu as donc accès à un calendrier que tu peux partager et pareil pour les contacts.
Petit souci avec les contacts se sont les groupes, mal geré chez eux ou par l'iPhone je sais pas ...
Si tu as un souci, je t'expliquerai.

Et donc ils viennent de sortir le Cloud (je suis en cours de test) Kdrive, ils utilisent Owncloud.
Je trouve que les tarifs pratiqués sont très bons et personnellement j'ai pris l'abonnement pro avec 6to.

Pour office vraiment tu peux choper des Clés CD.
Si tu cherches un peu, j'avais trouvé une licence à moins de 10€ pour la version pro, alors qu'on est plutôt vers 300€
Exemple de site : https://www.gamivo.com/fr/product/ms-office-home-and-business-mac-2016
Ici 40€, ce qui est pas bien cher


----------



## enolin (20 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> J'ai tout chez infomaniak  je ne pourrais que te les recommander.
> Nom de domaines avec stockage mail illimité.
> Avec ton mail tu as donc accès à un calendrier que tu peux partager et pareil pour les contacts.
> Petit souci avec les contacts se sont les groupes, mal geré chez eux ou par l'iPhone je sais pas ...
> ...



Ah super ça me rassure 
On m'a parlé de l'offre de Swisscom ici aussi, mais je dois dire que je ne comprends pas tout ce qu'ils proposent. https://www.swisscom.ch/fr/business...MItOnxqPeR5wIVSsDeCh1g8Q8yEAAYASAAEgLCovD_BwE 

Je vais regarder pour les clés CD Office merci !


----------



## CBi (23 Février 2020)

C'est le blindspot que je trouve inexplicable de la part d'Apple = l'impossibilité d'avoir sur la même machine un compte iCloud professionnel et un compte iCloud personnel...

Je pense que la plupart des gens sont dans le même cas = leur iPhone ou Mac est utilisé dans un contexte professionnel mais peut aussi contenir des données personnelles, ou vice-versa. Ne serait-ce que les photos.


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

CBi a dit:


> C'est le blindspot que je trouve inexplicable de la part d'Apple = l'impossibilité d'avoir sur la même machine un compte iCloud professionnel et un compte iCloud personnel...
> Je pense que la plupart des gens sont dans le même cas = leur iPhone ou Mac est utilisé dans un contexte professionnel mais peut aussi contenir des données personnelles, ou vice-versa. Ne serait-ce que les photos.



L'idée d'Apple c'est qu'un iPhone n'a qu'un seul propriétaire, et que c'est le compte iCloud de ce propriétaire qui est installé dessus. Les autres usages posent toujours un problème à un moment ou à un autre.

Si c'est un iPhone personnel, il y a des outils tiers spécifiques pour les entreprises pour ajouter leurs données sur ce téléphone sans risquer de mélange entre les deux, mais Apple n'en fournis pas.


----------



## Chris K (23 Février 2020)

CBi a dit:


> C'est le blindspot que je trouve inexplicable de la part d'Apple = l'impossibilité d'avoir sur la même machine un compte iCloud professionnel et un compte iCloud personnel...
> 
> Je pense que la plupart des gens sont dans le même cas = leur iPhone ou Mac est utilisé dans un contexte professionnel mais peut aussi contenir des données personnelles, ou vice-versa. Ne serait-ce que les photos.



Actuellement ça n’a pas de sens, selon moi, de parler de compte « professionnel » iCloud.
Mon iPhone et mon iPad contiennent deux types de données : pro et perso.
Pour les données pro je n’utilise pas iCloud : calendrier géré sur un serveur dédié, stockage de données ailleurs que sur iCloud (dropbox et tresorit), photos via Lightroom, serveur de contact spécifique, serveur de mails dédié et autres logiciels etc... Numéro de tel dédié  
Le perso et la vie de famille sur iCloud.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

C'est un faux problème, de nos jours la plus part des  entreprises obligent que les salariés aient distinctement un téléphone pro géré par l'entreprise et pas de données pro sur un tel perso... Donc c'est à ta boite de faire ce qu'il faut. 

Pierre


----------

